# sig test



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

sig test


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

You left the resolution bar in. When you post the file make sure to click the check box below the lower size option and click "don't allow resolution bar" and check off.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

found a diff site to host it, this should be better


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

I tried to make one where It was Matt Hughe's head, but I just got photoshop and I just couldnt figure out how to resize the head after I cut it and moved it over  So I had to settle for this


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Use Ctrl+T to resize.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome, thanks man


----------

